
Neural-enhance – Super Resolution for images using deep learning - dutchbrit
https://github.com/alexjc/neural-enhance/blob/master/README.rst
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822148)

